# Fiddy



## BujiBiker (Jun 7, 2019)

I can now legitimately join this forum. Birthday was Saturday. My reward? Slipped on 3” of ice at the bow range twisting the knee that had surgery a year and half ago. No snow riding now with 8-10” falling as I type. 2021 sucks!


----------



## Happybill68 (Feb 4, 2020)

Congrats on the age, sorry about the knee. It’s been major ice around here so staying in the house has been the only smart move . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Happy birthday Buji. You just sit back and relax, we’ll carry on and pick up the slack


----------



## DeadGrandpa (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks for reminding us that every step we take is a risk, and we should all be eff-ing careful. We're not new anymore, and recuperation time takes away from time on the bike. Hope you recover quickly.


----------



## BujiBiker (Jun 7, 2019)

I was looking forward to riding the snow trails. Never had a chance to ride in the snow other than the yard. My 26” bikes couldn’t hack it. My 29” with minions plowed through about 6”. I was shocked for not being a fat bike.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Keep smiling. It gets worse.
=sParty


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

Make sure you have 4-pot brakes with good pads, it's all downhill from here.


----------



## BujiBiker (Jun 7, 2019)

Maybe that’s the problem. I only have 2 pot levels!I think they need bled too.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

yep...now all you have to do is sit back, yell at the kids to get off the lawn, and complain about technology and sayings you don't get...enjoy the ride!!!

I will be 52 in June...but I still feel 30ish in my brain...that is the key


----------



## mrdimi (Oct 26, 2020)

Welcome to the fiddy's. I just turned 51 a couple of weeks ago and this was the first year I've ridden my 26er in the snow while I wait on a new 29er. Was fun with studded tires on the hard pack snow, but a bit of a slog on anything with deeper snow. A fat bike would help. Also another archer as well, what are you shooting, I'm a trad shooter with a Kodiak 59'er being my primary bow?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Growing old isn't for sissy's.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Welcome. All the smart guys hang out here.


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

Crankout said:


> Welcome. All the smart guys hang out here.


Older and wiser, hopefully.


----------



## BujiBiker (Jun 7, 2019)

Compound. Can’t shoot with fingers or handheld releases. Get archers (tennis) elbow just shooting 20 lbs with fingers. Wish I could, I shoot softball groups at 40.

We just melted about 18” of snow in a week. I guess I’m going to wear out a set of minions on a paved bike path. Be a while until the trails dry out. When they do, it’ll rain again. Be June or better before the trails dry out solid for summer.


----------



## mrdimi (Oct 26, 2020)

BujiBiker said:


> Compound. Can't shoot with fingers or handheld releases. Get archers (tennis) elbow just shooting 20 lbs with fingers. Wish I could, I shoot softball groups at 40.
> 
> We just melted about 18" of snow in a week. I guess I'm going to wear out a set of minions on a paved bike path. Be a while until the trails dry out. When they do, it'll rain again. Be June or better before the trails dry out solid for summer.


Yeah, shoot with some folks who use compound. I came to archery late, in my early 40's and went straight to traditional, my Kodiak is a 40# and I can usually go through about 50-60 arrows before I start fatiguing, mostly enjoy 3D which is 1 to 2 arrows per target. Mtb riding I started in my teens a Diamondback with thumb shifters . I think it was a 12 speed, 2x6 setup.


----------



## BujiBiker (Jun 7, 2019)

75 lbs current rig. 488 grns at 270 fps. Only a 27” draw. I’m short. Beats the crap out of new 3 D targets!

I started with a new GT Timberline in 92. Bought a couple of Fisher Tassajaras in 01. Bought my first squishy used in 15. It was an 09 fsr cross country comp. Finally bought my 19 fezarri abajo peak. First 29” bike. I’ll never go back to old geo bikes. Love these new bikes. We’re spoiled.


----------

